# Tax fare?



## TJR (Apr 15, 2017)

So does the irs tax the fare or just the earnings after ubers cut? Also the tax bracket includes income from all sources? I have another job and wondered if my other job adds to this job and that would be my bracket? Thanks for the help in advance!

Also anyone know if the payment we get after the promotion for the hourly guarantee, does uber deduct from that also?


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

TJR said:


> So does the irs tax the fare or just the earnings after ubers cut? Also the tax bracket includes income from all sources?Also the tax bracket includes income from all sources? and wondered if my other job adds to this job and that would be my bracket? Thanks for the help in advance!
> 
> Also anyone know if the payment we get after the promotion for the hourly guarantee, does uber deduct from that also?


So does the irs tax the fare or just the earnings after ubers cut? _The IRS taxes INCOME_

Also the tax bracket includes income from all sources? _Yes W2 income and business income and any other income are all added together to arrive at your total income. Business losses will REDUCE total income. _

"and wondered if my other job adds to this job? " _You don't have 2 jobs....you have one job and a business._


----------

